# Imitator Sexing????



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

I have a calling male and this is the other one in the viv with him . They are about 4 months and just wanted to see what you guys were thinking so far.


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

Need a back shot


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

what kind of interaction do you see between the 2?


----------



## pdfDMD (May 9, 2009)

I agree with Gocubs; it'd be great if you could get images of the two frogs taken looking straight down of their backs. Sometimes you can get idea of the sex based on the shape of the frogs; females are usually much more plump and broad and males tend to me more lean and narrow. It can be tough sometimes!


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

Thats what I've been told, but since you guys asked ill get some pictures in a second.

Also they are around each other often but calling has only come from the other one. They were both in the broom earlier but i think they were just sleeping.


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

Does the frog in question move to the male when he calls? Chase him?


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

Not really , sometimes but normally they just sit there lol


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

CCLAXX said:


> Not really , sometimes but normally they just sit there lol


It's possible you have a female that isn't quite mature enough to breed.


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

Yea im hoping i do, and yes i know they have a while before they will breed but a guy can hope right?? haha


----------



## heckler (Dec 28, 2011)

That kind of looks like my varadero when it was younger. Didnt really react to the calling male. Nowadays, "she" follows him around. Still hasnt been a confirmed female but I'm pretty sure it is


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

Yea he/she , "it" just kinda stares at him and just sits there lol . Its almost as if "it's" thinking " Annnnnddd what exactly are you doing?"


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

I had a pair of varadero that had similar behavior. The male would call and climb all over the glass while the 'probable' female would follow him around like a lost puppy. I picked up a proven female and introduced her to the pair and a fight between the females broke out so I separated the younger female and found a male for her.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

I second that...or fifth or ninteenth or...whatever. It looks a bit to young to tell for sure, but a back shot could help.


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

Ok ill get those back shots now. Other than that im just looking for what you guys think at this point , they are still to young.


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

the females generally have a stockier build, chubbier legs, and will look quite gigantic in their stomach when compared to the male.


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

Here you go. They arnt the best but ill try and get better ones.


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

based on those photos, for what they are I say it looks more male to me. but it is still young.

scott


----------

